# USGS Topo Map Software - Back Roads Explorer by National Geographic



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

For sale $
















$10: National Geographic Back Roads Explorer

-Seamless 1:100,000 scale USGS topographic maps for the entire United States
-3-D shaded relief to help visualize changes in elevation
-USA Place Finder, providing more than 2 million points of interest for your GPS
-Ability to scroll seamlessly from map to map, create elevation profiles and add layers of custom information to the USGS base map
-Split screen to create digital scrapbook with notes, photos and Web links tied to the map
-Easily downloadable maps for a Palm or Pocket PC
-GPS compatible: Garmin/Magellan/Lowrance/Eagle-check compatibility with your GPS before buying

Allows you to print out maps with custom routes and way points. The maps pictured are more detailed because I purchased an upgrade for UT that isn't included with this package but the 1:100,000 scale USGS maps are pretty nice

Text 801 367 0360. I am located near Cabelas in Lehi.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

I would buy it in a heart beat if you were in southern utah!


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I can also ship priority mail for 6 bucks if you can pay with PayPal


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Where are you located?


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I am located near Cabelas in Lehi.


----------

